# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Relación entre la contaminación del Acuífero 24 y del Parque Natural de Las Lagunas de Ruidera

## Azuer

Pongo el enlace de la noticia, sobre un estudio que demuestra la relación que existe entre la contaminación de las aguas subterráneas del Acuífero 24 y las superficiales del Parque Natural de Las Lagunas de Ruidera con el empleo de nitratos en la agricultura que tiene lugar en el Campo de Montiel:

http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=1340449

*Demuestran cómo influye la agricultura en la contaminación de las aguas*
26-01-2013 / 11:00 h EFE

Una investigación doctoral ha demostrado la relación que existe entre la contaminación de las aguas subterráneas del Acuífero 24 y superficiales del Parque Natural de Las Lagunas de Ruidera con el empleo de nitratos en la agricultura que tiene lugar en el Campo de Montiel.

La tesis doctoral de la geóloga Ana Rolindes Eugercios, del Departamento de Biología Ambiental del Museo de Ciencias Naturales del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC), sostiene que la presencia de nitratos en las aguas subterráneas y superficiales está alcanzando concentraciones importantes y analiza posibles soluciones.

El trabajo resalta de qué forma el desarrollo de la actividad agrícola intensiva de regadío desde la década de los años setenta del siglo pasado ha sometido a diversos tipos de estrés a las aguas en el Campo de Montiel, según ha explicado Eugercios a Efe.

Ha analizado el origen, el destino y los procesos de transformación a los que es sometido el nitrato, especialmente la desnitrificación, que es el único proceso realizado por bacterias anaerobias capaces de eliminar este compuesto mediante su reducción a nitrógeno molecular gaseoso devolviéndolo a la fase atmosférica.

El área de estudio para este trabajo ha sido la subcuenca hidrogeológica del acuífero kárstico del Campo de Montiel, que alimenta a las lagunas de Ruidera y, especialmente, a las lagunas de cabecera, como el sistema lagunar Conceja-Tomilla.

Con este trabajo, la investigadora ha demostrado que el origen de la contaminación por nitratos de las aguas subterráneas son los fertilizantes agrícolas.

Pese a la regulación actual, "menos de la mitad del nitrógeno aplicado como fertilizante es absorbido por las plantas", según la investigadora, que agrega que esto indica que la mayor parte del nitrógeno aplicado en forma de fertilizantes se acumula en los sistemas hídricos, mediante su lixiviación hacia el agua subterránea y su exportación hacia el sistema lagunar.

Eugercios ha puntualizado que la situación del sistema lagunar Conceja-Tomilla es diferente respecto al resto de lagunas, ya que la "desnitrificación" es mayor.

Esto evidencia, ha añadido, el papel que tienen los humedales como "amortiguadores de la contaminación", no sólo en esta cuenca en particular sino en el resto de los sistemas hídricos superficiales a escala global.

Al hilo de su investigación, la geóloga aboga por implantar la "opción cero" de extracciones en el Acuífero 24 si se quiere preservar los ecosistemas acuáticos continentales que sustenta y señala que "cada vez es más recomendable" un cambio socioeconómico en la zona y una diversificación de la economía.

Ha defendido, en este sentido, la implantación del Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana que incluye la compra de derechos de agua de riego, planes de forestación y transformación de cultivos de regadío a cultivos de secano.

A su juicio, se ha puesto de manifiesto la limitada capacidad de almacenamiento de agua del acuífero en esta zona, en la que las extracciones de agua para regadío, debido a su localización en la cabecera del Parque Natural de las Lagunas de Ruidera, ponen en peligro el funcionamiento hídrico de todo el sistema.

La tesis doctoral de Ana Rolindes Eugercios ha sido codirigida por los doctores Miguel Álvarez Cobelas, del Departamento de Biología Ambiental del Museo Nacional de Ciencias Naturales, y Esperanza Montero González, del Departamento de Geodinámica de la Facultad de Ciencias Geológicas de la Universidad Complutense.

El Parque Natural de las Lagunas de Ruidera está incluido en la Lista Ramsar de humedales de importancia internacional y protegido en el ámbito europeo como Zona de Especial Conservación bajo la Directiva Comunitaria Hábitats, formando parte de la Red Natura 2000.

----------


## albertillovernel

En el 24 sucede lo que en el 23, pero a pequeña escala (es un acuífero más pequeño, con mayor circulación de agua y con menor población asentada sobre él, si bien hay grandes explotaciones agrícolas). Si no, ¿por qué a principios del siglo pasado la gente bebía el agua directamente de los pozos y hoy es mejor no intentarlo? Básicamente, porque se sobredosifica el abono en muchas explotaciones agrarias. Por no decir que muchos agrotóxicos (pesticidas, herbicidas, etc...) también llegan por infiltración a capas freáticas y allí se mantienen. Aunque dejásemos de usar estos productos hoy mismo, el daño ya está hecho y permanecerá así por mucho tiempo (hasta que el agua vuelva a fluir desde las zonas próximas al 24 y desagüe por los Ojos, diluyendo suficientemente dichos compuestos).

----------

